# Angelrollen vor 1950



## Keto1000 (5. Januar 2023)

Welche Angelrollen und Marken wurden vor 1950 gefischt?

Ich würde gerne einmal mit Vintage Angelrollen losziehen. Um so älter um so besser. Mein Ziel wäre es damit auf einen Forellensee zu angeln.

lg.


----------



## Luis2811 (5. Januar 2023)

Mir würde da die DAM Quick Standard eingefallen, ich habe die in der Ausführung von 1950-51 gibt davon aber auch noch frühere Modelle.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2023)

Was möchtest du jetzt lesen, Deutsche, Schweitzer, Österreicherische, Amerikanische, Französische, Englische, Italienische oder noch andere Länder. 1950 ist ein Jahr, was davor war wird meistens teuer gehandelt und ist nicht mit modernen zu vergleichen. Die oben gezeigte Quick Standard ist schon was sehr modernes, aber auch eine große Rolle. Quick Junior und Spinnfix kamen etwas später und sind für den Forellensee vielleicht besser geeignet.


----------



## Keto1000 (5. Januar 2023)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich wusste zwar das die Quick Serie alt ist aber nicht so alt.


----------



## Keto1000 (5. Januar 2023)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Was möchtest du jetzt lesen, Deutsche, Schweitzer, Österreicherische, Amerikanische, Französische, Englische, Italienische oder noch andere Länder. 1950 ist ein Jahr, was davor war wird meistens teuer gehandelt und ist nicht mit modernen zu vergleichen. Die oben gezeigte Quick Standard ist schon was sehr modernes, aber auch eine große Rolle. Quick Junior und Spinnfix kamen etwas später und sind für den Forellensee vielleicht besser geeignet.


Welches Land ist mir nicht wichtig. Mir geht's mehr um wie die damals aussahen und welche damals gern gefischt wurden. Mir ist klar das die Funktionalität nicht so gut ist.Wenn mir eine Rolle gefällt  (zb Abu Cardinal Rollen) dann darf sie auch etwas kosten. Hab ja schon ein paar Stück aus der Serie Zuhause.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Januar 2023)

Keto1000 schrieb:


> Welches Land ist mir nicht wichtig. Mir geht's mehr um wie die damals aussahen und welche damals gern gefischt wurden. Mir ist klar das die Funktionalität nicht so gut ist.Wenn mir eine Rolle gefällt  (zb Abu Cardinal Rollen) dann darf sie auch etwas kosten. Hab ja schon ein paar Stück aus der Serie Zuhause.


Hallo
Das wäre so ne klassische Spinnrolle vor den 50gern.
Die linke wurde bis ca. 54 hergestellt.


----------



## Waidbruder (6. Januar 2023)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das wäre so ne klassische Spinnrolle vor den 50gern.
> Die linke wurde bis ca. 54 hergestellt.
> Anhang anzeigen 428775
> Anhang anzeigen 428776


Wie ist man denn damit umgegangen? Ist das einfach nur eine Spule, die sich beim Werfen unkontrolliert abdreht? So siehts für mich zumindest aus. Fliehkraftbremse wie bei heutigen BC Rollen gabs wohl noch nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich wars bei den damaligen Fischbeständen auch egal ob man 50 oder nur 3 Meter weit wirft...


----------



## silverfish (6. Januar 2023)

Ende der 90er hab ich alles verkloppt. Stabil, Rileh Rex ,bei den Multi und Gehäuserollen weiß ich kein Fabrikat mehr. Das war einfach nur ne Platzfrage. 
Auch mit der Sammlung von Voll- und Hohlglasruten, diversen Holzkeschern , Fischspeeren und Binsenpuppen, sowie a tiken Aalkörben.
Mein Nostalgieinteresse liegt eher bei alten Flinten. Aber da ich die nicht haben darf, ist es ein billiges Hobby. 
Wenn ich Bilder davon sehen möchte, gibts im Netz genügend, sodaß man nicht mal Bücher haben oder leihen muss.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Januar 2023)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Wie ist man denn damit umgegangen? Ist das einfach nur eine Spule, die sich beim Werfen unkontrolliert abdreht? So siehts für mich zumindest aus. Fliehkraftbremse wie bei heutigen BC Rollen gabs wohl noch nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich wars bei den damaligen Fischbeständen auch egal ob man 50 oder nur 3 Meter weit wirft...


Zu der Zeit wurde auch mit anderen Schnüren, anderen Ruten uund sonstigem geangelt, alles viel gröber.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Januar 2023)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Wie ist man denn damit umgegangen? Ist das einfach nur eine Spule, die sich beim Werfen unkontrolliert abdreht? So siehts für mich zumindest aus. Fliehkraftbremse wie bei heutigen BC Rollen gabs wohl noch nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich wars bei den damaligen Fischbeständen auch egal ob man 50 oder nur 3 Meter weit wirft...


Hallo,

Spinnfischen wurde damals fast nicht betrieben. Als ich bei uns in der Jugendgruppe war (1960-1965), trainierten wir viel für das Turnierwerfen (später Casting genannt). Da wir dabei das richtige und auch gute Werfen lernten, hatten wir bei uns Jugendlichen doch etliche, welche dem Spinnfischen nachgingen.
Bei den erwachsenen Angler waren das allenfalls 1-2  (aus vielleicht 450 Mitgliedern im Verein  ). Konkret kann ich mich an einen erinnern, den ich damals ab und an mit der Spinnangel sah. Spinnangler waren damals weitaus seltener als heutzutage Fliegenfischer.
Bei uns im Verein wurde sogar mal in der Jahreshauptversammlung, ich glaube 1963, ein Antrag gestellt, das Spinnfischen zu verbieten, weil manche Hockfischer (von uns Jugendlichen abwertende Bezeichnung für Ansitzfischer) einen Groll auf die erfolgreicheren jugendlichen Spinnfischer ob deren Hechtfänge hatten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Januar 2023)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das wäre so ne klassische Spinnrolle vor den 50gern.
> Die linke wurde bis ca. 54 hergestellt.
> Anhang anzeigen 428775
> Anhang anzeigen 428776


Hallo, Forelle 74, schöne Rollen! Kannst du uns mal Bilder einstellen, damit wir mal sehen können, wie breit die Spulen sind? 

Das werfen mit diesen Rollen funktionierte so: Man zog ein paar Meter Schnur ab, hielt das Rollenseitige Schnurteil zwischen den Fingern der linken Hand und warf dann aus. Die Schnur ggfs. mit einem Bißanzeiger verbinden und gut. 
Hier habe ich eine alte Multi von DAM, die wurde seit den 40er Jahren so gebaut und wurde, von dem ich sie habe, fast nur zum Aalangeln eingesetzt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2023)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Spinnfischen wurde damals fast nicht betrieben. Als ich bei uns in der Jugendgruppe war (1960-1965), trainierten wir viel für das Turnierwerfen (später Casting genannt). Da wir dabei das richtige und auch gute Werfen lernten, hatten wir bei uns Jugendlichen doch etliche, welche dem Spinnfischen nachgingen.
> Bei den erwachsenen Angler waren das allenfalls 1-2  (aus vielleicht 450 Mitgliedern im Verein  ). Konkret kann ich mich an einen erinnern, den ich damals ab und an mit der Spinnangel sah. Spinnangler waren damals weitaus seltener als heutzutage Fliegenfischer.
> Bei uns im Verein wurde sogar mal in der Jahreshauptversammlung, ich glaube 1963, ein Antrag gestellt, das Spinnfischen zu verbieten, weil manche Hockfischer (von uns Jugendlichen abwertende Bezeichnung für Ansitzfischer) einen Groll auf die erfolgreicheren jugendlichen Spinnfischer ob deren Hechtfänge hatten
> 
> ...



Gut dass ich erst 1976 so richtig anfangen wollte, und selbst das war noch 2 Jahre zu früh! 
Bis die wirklich besseren ersten Geräte (vor allem Stationärspinnrolle) aufkam und das ganze überhaupt fließend ohne Ärgernisse passte und durchhielt.
Wer mit älterer Rollentechnologie fischen will, muss sich bei Stationärspinnrolle auf viele Nachteile einstellen.
Mit kürzeren Hohlglasruten (damals auch noch teuer) mag das Spinnen sogar einigermaßen mit Erfolgschancen heutzutage gehen.

Richtig Spaß beim Spinnfischen und spüren der Köder kam leider noch viel später auf, teure Kohlefaser ab ca. 1985, bezahlbare Kohlefaserruten ab etwa 1994, mit dem Mehrwert an Gefühl und Führung. Dazu der Schnurwechsel von Mono auf PE/Dyneema, der andere Ringe und bessere Schnurlaufröllchen erforderte.
Mit den alten Ruten kann man schon von den Ringen her nicht wirklich PE fischen.
Die moderne Schnur (möglichst dünn und möglichst dehnarm) bringt beim Spinnen aber das größte Plus vom Spaß und Reichweite her.

Bei anderen Angelarten wie Grundbleifischen auf größere Distanz aber auch.


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. Januar 2023)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Wie ist man denn damit umgegangen? Ist das einfach nur eine Spule, die sich beim Werfen unkontrolliert abdreht? So siehts für mich zumindest aus. Fliehkraftbremse wie bei heutigen BC Rollen gabs wohl noch nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich wars bei den damaligen Fischbeständen auch egal ob man 50 oder nur 3 Meter weit wirft...


Also ick kann Dir mal verklickern wie wir mit den Dingern geangelt haben. Es gab die Rileh 1 und die Rileh 2 (mit Freilauf). Um beide zum "trieseln" zu bringen, brauchte man schon etwas Gewicht. Grundblei und so ging ja noch aber mit leichteren Posenmontagen wurde es etwas schwieriger. Die Leiern als Spinn-oder Multirolle zu bezeichnen erscheint mir heutzutage etwas übertrieben. 
Also haben wir, ähnlich wie beim Flugangeln in einen Korb, die benötigte Strippenlänge einfach von der Rolle gezogen und in sorgfältigen Klängen vor unseren Füßen ausgebreitet. (wehe da lag dann ein kleiner Ast oder so) Dann das Geschleuder rausgepfeffert und gut war's. Strippe einholen oder drillen wurde natürlich über die Rolle getätigt. Dit aber alles meist nur mit Montagen wo nicht dauern Kleinfisch gebissen hat, also mit Anstecker, Kartoffel oder Tauwurm. Der Rest wurde gestippt.
Bei der Turnierschmeißerei, wie Lajos1 sie erwähnt hat, kann ick mich nicht erinnern jemals jemanden mit so einem Ding angetreten gesehen zu haben.
Es gab da auch noch sogenannte Wenderollen, da konnte man die Spule ähnlich wie bei Stationärrollen, in Wurfrichtung drehen aber so'n Teil ist mir damals noch nicht untergekommen.
Alles verlief etwas langsamer als heute denn kein Handfunksprechgerät lenkte uns ab, um damit die Welt von seinen Fangerfolgen zu unterrichten. Ausgewertet wurde dann in der Regel in der Kneipe. Ach ja, alle Fänge landeten in Kochtopf, Bratpfanne oder Räucherofen denn das Ketschen und Reliesen war damals noch nicht erfunden.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Januar 2023)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gut dass ich erst 1976 so richtig anfangen wollte, und selbst das war noch 2 Jahre zu früh!
> Bis die wirklich besseren ersten Geräte (vor allem Stationärspinnrolle) aufkam und das ganze überhaupt fließend ohne Ärgernisse passte und durchhielt.
> Wer mit älterer Rollentechnologie fischen will, muss sich bei Stationärspinnrolle auf viele Nachteile einstellen.
> Mit kürzeren Hohlglasruten (damals auch noch teuer) mag das Süinnen sogar einigermaßen mit Erfolgschancen heutzutage gehen.
> ...


Hallo,

also ich hatte schon viel Spaß beim Spinnfischen ab so 1961, Auch mit einer Hohlglasrute konnte man da gut werfen, wenn mans denn konnte. Meine Shakespeare Wonderrod von damals (angeblich das Beste beim Hohlglas aus dieser Zeit) fischte ich bei der leichten Spinnfischerei bis so 1984, also über 20 Jahre. Übrigens hielt auch die Rolle solange und beide, Rute wie Rolle wären auch heute noch fischbar.
Bei der mittleren Spinnfischerei auf Hecht hatte ich damals eine Sportex 2,10 Meter mit 40 Gramm WG und einer Mitchell 300 dran- genügte vollauf für gutes Hechtfischen. War auch so rund 15 Jahre im Einsatz. Das Wichtigste bei unseren übersichtlichen Flüssen hier war der zielgenaue Wurf und den beherrschten wir als Turnierwerfer natürlich aus dem FF.
Meine erste Fliegenrute, von 1961 werfe ich heute noch ab und zu, aus Nostalgiegründen, uns auch mit der bin ich nach 5 Minuten wieder im richtigen Rhythmus und treffe dahin, wo ich hin will.
Die neuen Ruten taugen auch nicht so viel mehr, vor allem gehen sie häufiger kaputt, wie man so liest (die Rollen noch mehr)  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Waidbruder (6. Januar 2023)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Also ick kann Dir mal verklickern wie wir mit den Dingern geangelt haben. Es gab die Rileh 1 und die Rileh 2 (mit Freilauf). Um beide zum "trieseln" zu bringen, brauchte man schon etwas Gewicht. Grundblei und so ging ja noch aber mit leichteren Posenmontagen wurde es etwas schwieriger. Die Leiern als Spinn-oder Multirolle zu bezeichnen erscheint mir heutzutage etwas übertrieben.
> Also haben wir, ähnlich wie beim Flugangeln in einen Korb, die benötigte Strippenlänge einfach von der Rolle gezogen und in sorgfältigen Klängen vor unseren Füßen ausgebreitet. (wehe da lag dann ein kleiner Ast oder so) Dann das Geschleuder rausgepfeffert und gut war's. Strippe einholen oder drillen wurde natürlich über die Rolle getätigt. Dit aber alles meist nur mit Montagen wo nicht dauern Kleinfisch gebissen hat, also mit Anstecker, Kartoffel oder Tauwurm. Der Rest wurde gestippt.
> Bei der Turnierschmeißerei, wie Lajos1 sie erwähnt hat, kann ick mich nicht erinnern jemals jemanden mit so einem Ding angetreten gesehen zu haben.
> Es gab da auch noch sogenannte Wenderollen, da konnte man die Spule ähnlich wie bei Stationärrollen, in Wurfrichtung drehen aber so'n Teil ist mir damals noch nicht untergekommen.
> Alles verlief etwas langsamer als heute denn kein Handfunksprechgerät lenkte uns ab, um damit die Welt von seinen Fangerfolgen zu unterrichten. Ausgewertet wurde dann in der Regel in der Kneipe. Ach ja, alle Fänge landeten in Kochtopf, Bratpfanne oder Räucherofen denn das Ketschen und Reliesen war damals noch nicht erfunden.


Das ist interessant. Aber es steht ja bei den Rollen, dass sie zum Spinnfischen benutzt wurden. Mit der hier beschriebenen Methode ist das wohl nicht ohne Nervenzusammenbrüche möglich. Die heutigen Centrepin Rollen erinnern mich etwas an diese alten Rollen, wenngleich auch diese nur für Spezielbereiche des Angelns konzipiert sind und für normales Werfen ungeeignet sind.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Januar 2023)

Von diesen Spinn oder Grundrollen wurden Millionen von verkauft, ohne das die Anglerschaft mit Nervenzusammenbrüchen danach sich selber ausgerottet hat.

Diese Modell z.B. wurde von Hendryx USA gebaut, in der damaligen Zeit einer der größten Rollenhersteller. Gebaut ab 1879 bis ca. 1919 und etwas länger, da wurde die Firma von Winchester übernommen. Im Katalog von 1897 sind alleine 175 verschieden Größen und Arten von Rollen zu sehen.


----------



## Waidbruder (6. Januar 2023)

Sieht so aus als wären Kurbel und Achse versetzt angebracht! Da steckt am Ende vielleicht mehr Technik drin als man annimmt...


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Januar 2023)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als wären Kurbel und Achse versetzt angebracht! Da steckt am Ende vielleicht mehr Technik drin als man annimmt...




Ha, natürlich, mit Getriebeübersetzung 1 : 2, dann noch Knarre auf der Rückseite und stille Hemmung über der Kurbel. Dazu dann noch die Größe, UL vor Hundert bis Hundertzwanzig Jahren.

Hier mal ein Bild von einer modernen Daiwa-Spule, Exceler Plus 2000E, daneben die ganze Hendryx.


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. Januar 2023)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Das ist interessant. Aber es steht ja bei den Rollen, dass sie zum Spinnfischen benutzt wurden. Mit der hier beschriebenen Methode ist das wohl nicht ohne Nervenzusammenbrüche möglich.


Ick denke mal das die Bezeichnung Multi-oder Spinnrolle erst später dazu gedichtet wurde. Ick kannte die Teile eigentlich nur unter der Bezeichnung
"Grundrolle".


----------



## eiszeit (6. Januar 2023)

Hier ein paar Spinnrollen als Achsrolle, Vorkriegsrollen


----------



## eiszeit (6. Januar 2023)

Hier ein paar Stationärrollen zum Spinnfischen, vor 1950


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. Januar 2023)

Was gab es denn damals für Schnüre, Seidenschnüre und welche aus Rosshaar waren doch ziemlich teuer? Die hat man damals bestimmt nur als Meterware bekommen, beim Roßhaar war mit Sicherheit nur weißes gefragt.. 

Sonst kann ich mir als Schnur nur noch weißen, gewachsten Zwirn oder aus gedrehtem Hanf vorstellen, Nylon und Perlonschnüre kamen ja erst viel später auf...


----------



## silverfish (7. Januar 2023)

Also zumindest in der Farbe vom Rosshaar kann ich sagen, nicht nur Weisse.
Bei einer Haushaltauflösung fand ich ca. 2006 altes Fliegefischerzubehör. Dabei waren auch mehrere Rosshaarschnüre. Alle in Schwarz und in Blond. Stand auch auf den Pappschachteln ,Rappe und Haflinger. Ich habe damals alles meinem Mentor für sein kleines privates Museum gegeben. Desweiteren gab es noch aufgewickelt auf hölzernen Trockengestellen zwei geklöppelte Flugschnüre aus Seide.


----------



## silverfish (7. Januar 2023)

Achso , vergessen zu erwähnen,daß auch einige verschrumpelte Darmvorfächer in einer luftdichten Blechschachtel  dabei waren. Mein Mentor meinte, die wären aus Katzendärmen gemacht und man müsse sie nur wieder einweichen um sie geschmeidig zu bekommen.


----------



## heinzi (7. Januar 2023)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Shakespeare Wonderrod


Ich glaube das ich in der Garage noch eine Rute habe, wo das auch drauf steht. Die Rute ist weiß, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Januar 2023)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ich in der Garage noch eine Rute habe, wo das auch drauf steht. Die Rute ist weiß, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.


Hallo,

richtig, die Ruten waren weiß und es wurde mit dem Begriff  "Spiralglas" geworben. Mein zweite Fliegenrute (von 1962) war auch so eine. 
Für die damalige Zeit waren das Spitzengeräte. Wie gesagt, die Spinnkombi warf ich bis 1984 (!) und auch häufig - was brachte ich mit der für Würfe hin und dies, obwohl man bei der Kombi (geschlossene Stationärrolle hinter der Wurfhand, dadurch total ausgewogenes Gerät) den Wurf nicht einbremsen konnte. Deshalb ließ mich unser Trainer die auch nicht bei Turnieren werfen, obwohl ich sehr gute Wurfergebnisse damit hinbekam.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Peter117 (7. Januar 2023)

silverfish schrieb:


> Dabei waren auch mehrere Rosshaarschnüre. Alle in Schwarz und in Blond. Stand auch auf den Pappschachteln ,Rappe und Haflinger. Ich habe damals alles meinem Mentor für sein kleines privates Museum gegeben.


Könntest Du ein Foto von den Schnüren organisieren?  
Wenn das wirklich Rosshaarschnüre sind, dann sind die richtig alt. Schon Herrmann Stork schrieb 1898 folgendes:




im Bischoff von 1882 steht etwas ähnliches.
Selbst färben war damals kein Problem - neben den Naturfarben gab es auch viel gelb, grün und blau.
Außer Seide wurden damals viel Hanfschnüre verwendet...


----------



## silverfish (7. Januar 2023)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Könntest Du ein Foto von den Schnüren organisieren?
> Wenn das wirklich Rosshaarschnüre sind






Das geht nicht mehr. Nach meinem letzten Wissenstand ist mein Mentor
2020 in Rosenheim bei seinen Kindern verstorben.
Es waren Rosshaarschnüre, stand auch auf den Pappschachteln.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. Januar 2023)

Ich habe etwas zu den Preisen gefunden, die die verschiedenen Schnüre im 19. und frühen 20.Jhd. gekostet haben. Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, welche Längen das waren, vielleicht 10m.
Im Katalog der Hamburger Fa. Waitz aus dem Jahre 1878 wurde der Preis für eine 3-teilige Haselnussrute mit 80 Pfennigen angegeben. Das war damals eine beachtliche Summe, wenn man bedenkt, das Fleisch, welches eh nur Sonntags auf den Tisch kam, pro kg 1,40 (Ochsenfleisch) kostete.

Für eine "ordinaire" Pose wurden 5, für eine bessere 10 Pf. verlangt. Einfaches Garn mit Pose auf Rohr kostete 15 Pf, besseres 40. Besseres Pferdehaar oder gar stärkere Seide mussten wahrscheinlich als Meterware mit 60 bis 80Pf. bezahlt werden.
Im Buch von Henning heißt es zur Wahl der passenden Angelschnur : Sie sind gewöhnlich von Pferdehaaren, die, je nachdem man zu Klitsche, Kopf oder Grund fischt, 6 - 20 Haare stark. Das Vorzeug, an welchem sich die Haken befinden, hat man beim Grundangeln 8, 10 bis 12 Haaren, bei der Kopffischerei 4 - 6, auch 8 Haare, bei der Klitschfischerei (Pose?) 2 recht starke Haare, auch 3-4.

Die Haare werden vermittelst Haken zusammengedrehet und die einzelnen Stücke durch Kreuzknoten miteinander verbunden. Vorteil der Pferdehaaar-Schnüren: Sie faulen/schimmeln nicht so leicht wie die seidenen oder hanfenen.
Aber die seidenen sind daher besser, weil ohne Knoten, die sich bei stärkeren Pferdehaarschnüren sehr leicht auseinanderziehen.

Von der Qualität sind englische Schnüre und Haken die vorzüglichsten, weil sie wegen nur sehr mäßiger Dicke mit ungemeiner Stärke und Dauer verbunden,  am längsten und besten halten.


----------

